# paludarium building journal



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

hi all,

Around 2010 I finished my last tank. It had a hill stream theme and was quite large: new-wooden-hill-stream-tank-constr-jrnl.html.

In August we moved houses and now I am making plans for a new viv. Not as large, but in the middle of the living room so we are going to enjoy it even more.
No hill stream this time - too much noise for the living room. 

In this thread I'll tell about what I'd like to achieve, the actual plans and I will show some pictures of how it is going.


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

There are a few design requirements:
- the viv should be proportional in the room
- it should fit in with the other furniture
- not that much noise
- low levels of moisture coming out
[ these requirements were discussed in the family board... ]

A few other requirements for sake of the hobby:
- I want it to be innovative 
- the tank should have an organic look (like the hill stream one)
- not a back to front lay out with a stream and a kind of river bank, but a left to right cross section of a burn, with a high bank on the left and a shallow part on the right (like in the bend of a burn)
- ample room for both an aquatic part and for some frogs and perhaps some small lizards
- room for aquarium plants in shallow waters to get emersed growth

As for innovative - my other hobby is photography so visual effects are important to me:
- seasons, climate and weather should look realistic'
- technical stuff out of sight, as much as possible
- the tank should show some perspective inside
- I don't want to create a box with perpendicular sides; a bit more openness and 'look through'


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

The best place in the living room is in the conservatory, which is 6 meters in diameter (20ft).










At first I had an idea of making it a septogone, kind of mirroring the wall behind










Than I made some outlines on the actual floor










and decided it was a bit too much. A straight front would be better. Hence the pink lines.
Back to sketch up!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

The sizes of the tank can be seen here (in mm; divide by 25 if you like it in inches 










Height from floor to windows above is 210cm/6'10". That will be the tank's height, with some 35cm/14" between the top of the tank and the ceiling.

I will use multiplex for the wooden frame









then I will cut out some parts for a better view and an organic look










add glass and other technique. The tank will be made waterproof by using epoxy.

Here a view from the top to get a better idea of the geometry


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

The view from the living room will be like this







.

And from within the conservatory like these



















That is all for now. Feedback more than welcome. Next year (that is next Monday...) I will start the actual build by sawing the multiplex. I expect it to take till Summer for everything is finished - so have some patience...


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i would consider leaving a around 4 inches, multiply by 2.5 for cm, for a shadow box to sit behind the viv. that way you can add depth instead of just looking through the viv to see the back wall or a backdrop. you can then light the shadow box to get different effects. I used color changing led strip lights behind my 700 reef and really think it adds to the look with the back of the shadow box painted various shades of blue that darkens deeper down in the box. you could all either small scale far off scenery or continue the look of the swale you have in the front. just my 2 cents, I loved you hillstream build and am looking forward to following this one as well.


----------



## Auri (Jan 7, 2016)

This is a beautiful plan!

I second the shadowbox idea. We have color changing LED light strips behind a bookcase in our house, which sits maybe 4cm out from the wall, and it's a neat effect. Plus the color is changeable with a remote control. So you could go through a daily progression, yellow in the morning, to light blue to purple in the evening etc. 

Anyway, I'm excited to see how this develops, and I will be taking notes for some day in the ambitious future. I'd love to do something similar to this (or skanderson's setup) one day when I have the space.

One question: What program do you use to draw up your plans? The mock-ups look lovely and I need to start using something like this to convey ideas to my woodworking husband.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Auri said:


> This is a beautiful plan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great work in sketchUp, I'm looking forward to seeing the build progress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

hi guys,

Thanks for the feedback! I was planning to keep 10cm/4" between the back and the walls of the conservatory in order to get more air circulation around the tank. 
The walls are off-white, but the thought is to hang panels or sheets behind the tank, sprayed with vague blue-grey, green and brown paints.

Never thought about separately lighting these, but that is quite a good idea.


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Auri said:


> (..)
> 
> One question: What program do you use to draw up your plans? The mock-ups look lovely and I need to start using something like this to convey ideas to my woodworking husband.


I use Google Sketchup, which is a free download (at least for a trial period). You need some time to get used to it, so I mainly use it for sketching ideas and when I am quite sure of what I want, then I make a more detailed sketch.


----------



## SteppingStones (Dec 30, 2013)

Super excited to see where this goes! I agree with the comments on the sketches, gives a great visual.


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Today I sketched some parts of the hardscape of the new viv. The greens indicate where the planting will be, apart from plants on branches and wood that is. Of course the drawings are quite rough and the stones still flat…

The height of the hardscape will be in line with the open spaces in the wall, but that was something I couldn’t get right in this drawings.

Hardscape left:










Hardscape right:










Adding the dry season water level:









And the wet season:










Occasionaly reaching these levels: 










Finally with the water currents drawn in. I am thinking about on internal pump (smallish) for some flow, with a pipe from the back to the front for a nice one way current in the water. 

I put the pump in the front of the tank (not at the back end), to get the current from front to back. Fish tend to stand in the water with their heads against the stream. That is nicer view than the other way round…
Another, smaller flow is created by the external filter. The filtered water will flow from the right of the tank, forming a constant source of water for the plants to the right during the dry season.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I can't wait to see how this your paludarium will be. Keep us updated!

And Happy New Year


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

The design Looks like it will be very nice!


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

aaaaand subscribed. Can't wait to see this built!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

I bought 9 250cmx122cm sheets of 18mm multiplex (plywood), sawed it into shape and prepared for the wood joints that will be glued.
I also painted the parts below the actual tank; the parts above will be jigsawed after being glued and then painted.


















Sawing the corners away at 18 degrees.


















Check in the living room. Is the designed height right for viewing?



























Lots of joints in an angle – 18 degrees, 5 degrees, 13 degrees. I practiced 3D thinking a lot…


















And the final puzzle…


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Coming together nicely Wim. I like your workshop too- must be nice weather there working with the doors open


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks!

It was nice weather the first day - though only just a bit above 0 degree Celsius... Had to heat the workshop for the painting.


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

wimvanvelzen said:


> I bought 9 250cmx122cm sheets of 18mm multiplex (plywood), sawed it into shape and prepared for the wood joints that will be glued.
> I also painted the parts below the actual tank; the parts above will be jigsawed after being glued and then painted.
> 
> 
> ...




Off topic, but is that the new Bosch Reaxx table saw?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't know whether the names are the same in Europe (I live in the Netherlands) as in North America.

Here is a link to Bosch in the UK: https://shop.bosch-professional.com/gb/en/product/table-saw-gts-10-xc--26179

The name is GTS 10 XC. A very nice peace of equipment!


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

wimvanvelzen said:


> I don't know whether the names are the same in Europe (I live in the Netherlands) as in North America.
> 
> Here is a link to Bosch in the UK: https://shop.bosch-professional.com/gb/en/product/table-saw-gts-10-xc--26179
> 
> The name is GTS 10 XC. A very nice peace of equipment!


The Reaxx is their new saw with the brake system that stops the blade if your fingers touch it, similar to the Sawstop. Honestly, I have a Festool addiction and since I bought the TS75 track saw I very rarely use the table saw. Very nice work by the way!!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

That festtool addiction is quite forgivable


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

I added the last few visible pieces.









Then I drew some lines to get an idea of what I will subtract of the build by sawing. For better visibility I added contrast in photoshop and made the parts light that will be cut out.








Front









Left side









Left side of the back









Middle part









Right side of the back









Right side

What do you think? Should I make more holes or less? I chose to keep the multiplex along all joints, to avoid weakness in the build.


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Quite a different tank with the cut-outs (or should I say ‘without the cut outs’?).
I put the LED light just behind the front top board.









As seen from the living.









Again, closer.









Seen sitting in my favourite chair.









Sitting on the couch.









Standing at the other end of the conservatory.









With just a single light (far too warm, but to get the idea).

What do you think? Should I make more holes or less? I chose to keep the multiplex along all joints, to avoid weakness in the build.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

It looks great to me! I think that whatever you choose in terms of holes, you can work around it with your hardscape. Anyplace you don't have a hole is an opportunity to put some sort of hardscape element in there. Not sure if that makes sense or not... I guess I am saying that the holes are just one element of the overall design. Whatever you choose, you can come back and put internal elements of the design into the solid places between the holes 

Mark


----------



## Carolina Vivariums (Oct 27, 2016)

Id say no more or no less I think it looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

Looks amazing, can't wait for the final product 😀


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks!



Encyclia said:


> It looks great to me! I think that whatever you choose in terms of holes, you can work around it with your hardscape. Anyplace you don't have a hole is an opportunity to put some sort of hardscape element in there. Not sure if that makes sense or not... I guess I am saying that the holes are just one element of the overall design. Whatever you choose, you can come back and put internal elements of the design into the solid places between the holes
> 
> Mark


You are right - the hardscape inside the tank (and not outside the glass) will be of more importance and gives a lot of opportunities to refine and even change the look of certain parts.

I am not sure yet whether to copy every ´branch´ on the inside in the hardscape.


----------



## ice19d (Jan 17, 2017)

cant wait to see this finished


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Finished is a bit too much yet 

The last few weeks I made some slow progress. I added the frames for the screens (between the lights and the actual tank), painted the inside dark (except for the parts that I would cover by rockwork anyway) and covered the interior with a few layers of epoxy.
For a more natural look I decided I wanted to use lighter paints in the higher parts of the tank as well as some faint but still bright colours behind. The photographs give an idea what it looks like now.
I am not so sure whether it works inside the tank and whether I should have used just a greeny-white background behind the tank. 
I can still easily make things different. What do you think?
By the way: I am working on the actual lid; the small windows above the tank won’t be visible.





































Feedback appreciated!


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

I think the blue is to saturated, it pops really hard with the dark wood. I think something lighter like between the foliage that you painted would do better. In nature its darkest at the bottom of a jungle and lighter in the canapy.
Other than that i really like where you are going with this, it gives a really nice impression of looking down a jungle river and the depth of the background contributes already a lot to that, this is going to be amazing once plants are growing


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

hi Kromar, I kind of agree. 

It didn’t took long to be clear to me that it was a nice idea, but it didn’t convince as a painting and neither was it abstract enough.
So I removed them.
So a new plan: some pieces of wood in the same style as the tank itself to cover the straight lines of the wall panels.
So again the question: what do you think? The epoxy inside the tank will be worked upon the lessen the gloss and the colour.

Without any wood on the wall:









With wood on the inside of the panel:

























With wood on all frames:

























I did paint the lid though, as being part of the tank. Some images without and with the screens:

























Feedback appreciated!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

As for the blue in the background. I have this in mind (from our visit to Costa Rica in 2015):


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

Subscribed!


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

This is looking good. Can't wait to see it come together.


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Look at this on eBay 3D Tropical Rainforest 8893 Paper Wall Print Wall Decal Wall Deco Indoor Murals | eBay

Have you thought about something like this for behind the setup?


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see more of this build Wim! keep up the good work

Any ideas about the future inhabitants of the tank?


----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

In your previous enclosure, did you have any issue with water leaching through the substrate tinting the water too quickly? If not, what substrate did you use?


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Any update? 😁


----------



## Luckyfroggie (Apr 4, 2017)

Subscribed! Throughly enjoyed your last build and all the work that went into it. How's the new project coming along?


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 6, 2012)

Another along for the ride


----------



## Kalle (May 14, 2010)

I've browsed through your previous build thread many times and will be following this closely! 
Great job so far!


----------



## Ryandean360 (Apr 29, 2016)

Just getting back to dendroboard after a few months and I am really loving this, I think it's going to really great when it's finished. I really like the idea the silhouette


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

That tropical rainforest wallpaper could work really well, I would just make sure it's one that doesn't have obvious lighting if you know what I mean.


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the positive feedback!

I have been quite busy at work and not done much in the tank. The next few days will see some activity though (lightning, ventilation, rain installation).

I hope to get you updated with pictures and all in a week!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

DanConnor said:


> In your previous enclosure, did you have any issue with water leaching through the substrate tinting the water too quickly? If not, what substrate did you use?


Not really, just a little brown colourisation. I used some peat and fern tree material, but not that much.

I didn't use much substrate; mainly foam with tile grout and some colour with epoxy on it. Some potting soil on hydroton to avoid wetness.

I think I will use the same recipe this time!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

I kept silent for a few weeks. I hadn’t got much time, I had to find another glass seller and my laptop on which I have photoshop had to be repaired…
Now all my excuses are done with – so here is some progress!

I installed the misting system with 16 nozzles. I put two LED-spots with a warm colour as well as strip behind the tank. The look of the colour might be not that natural, but it is a nice light in the conservatory at night. The larger LED lights are in place as well.

Today I put the glass in, apart from the sliding panes that I will put there as soon as everything else is done.
I am not such a good and clean glueman. Working within wooden frames is quite forgiving though. Tonight I’ll get another bit behind the front pane to keep the water in and my mind at peace…
Tomorrow I will once again put in a layer of epoxy, especially around the two popes I put through the bottom: one for misting and one for the conduits of the pumps and warmer.
And now some pictures…

The first rain tests



















Some variations in light




























With glass installed. After the check whether it really is waterproof the real job of creating the interior can start!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Today I have been playing with the fog machine, the rain and different water levels. All without any real and definite interior design, just a test set up.

https://vimeo.com/222027131

I hope this gives a better idea of what I am after (the natural rain look).
I will make some more movie shots later this week when it is about dark.


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

I really like the rain system, looks really realistic  are the green pipes in the bottom drainage for the different levels? Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words!

At the moment I am test two old pumps in the setup: one for a front-to-back flow in the deepest part of the tank and one to pump water higher up on the right. I am planning to have an internal fish-tank like filter there from where a small flow of water will find its way back to the deeper part (in the dry season) or which flows directly back into the water (wet season).

I hope this makes it clear?


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

Ahh that makes sense, I should have looked a bit closer in the video!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Today I worked on some possible setups with the pieces of wood I could use. Depending on the choices I make, I will design the hardscape.
I’d like to know what you think about an ‘island’ with the tree in the right part (I can still move it a bit to the back or front) and about the larger tree on left side. Together with the spiderwood in the deepest part these are the core pieces.
The other ones are more optional – unless of course you convince me otherwise ;-)









# 1 overview over the first set-up









# 2 left









# 3 view through the right side window









# 4 view through the left side window









# 5 the right side part; I will put some buttress roots to the tree









# 6 pieces for in the water









# 7 from a lower viewpoint; in front of the backside some more wood









# 8 view to the left









# 9 wood in front of the back side









# 10 from the couch









# 11 from the chair


----------



## ChickieLady (May 24, 2017)

I have loved watching the progression of this viv. I like the placement of the wood. I can't wait to see more of this as it unfurls!


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

I agree, it's looking very natural  especially like the one that leaves over the water feature


----------



## Auri (Jan 7, 2016)

I really like the large pieces of wood you're using. It gives the impression of a small window into a much larger forest. I especially like the right side. I think if you added a couple more buttress roots, it's going to have a very interesting complex look.


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

I made the first raw cuttings to see whether I like the set-up.
The next step will be to make nice curves and roundings and get rid of the ‘flat’ character of the pieces. Then coloured tile grout and finishing with epoxy.
I’d like to hear your feedback!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

The foam is worked on, covered in tile grout and colouring, covered in epoxy covered in sand and soil….
In a next round of epoxy I will cover some seams and joints.














































I put the trees and pieces of wood in there for making up my mind. At first the tree at the right was shorter on a more high level island. I think this works better. The first few inches will be covered in epoxy to avoid rotting.
A first quick and dirty impression of buttress tree like roots is included.




































All feedback welcome!


----------



## MikeL. (Jul 19, 2007)

Coming along great. I love that you have come up with a unique looking enclosure. Please keep the updates coming.


----------



## Evan (Mar 4, 2004)

Awesome! Looks great!


----------



## Wekkerton (Jul 3, 2017)

Subbed!

Succes met bouwen, Wim !


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

This is looking amazing! I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Two weeks of holiday gave plenty of time to work on the project. Some updates!

I worked on the tree. Lots of epoxy on the lower part that will be submerged regurarly. In stead of an island to put the tree on I decided (after watching endless photographs of trees) to put it on and over a bunch of boulders. 
I then added some buttresses and roots. Unfortunately I feel that I did’nt quite get the colours matched to the colour of the tree (as you can see in a later update).





































I also replaced the white fin maze by a larger (6x6 mm) maze as used by birdkeepers. More light gets through and the rain looks more natural.
The next thing though was that the tree now looked weird with an abrupt end where the maze is. I therefor sawed the fitting piece of the second part of the tree (I bought them as one piece in 2010) en put that on top of the tree and the maze.
When seen from low you can still see that the tree stops a few inches under the lid, but I will mask that with a artificial plant or something like that.





































Another job was the making of a internal filter, made by a household container (half a gallon), filter mats and a small aquarium pump. The filter is hidden in the small landpart behind the tree.
I also placed a pump and two flow-outs in the deepest of the water part to keep the water moving.





































Where the filter water flows back into the deep part:


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

The last few days I did a few water changes to get all the nasty stuff ouf of the epoxy and the other glues. At this very moment I fill the tank with RO water, with some tap water and water out of my fish tanks, in order to put transfer first plants in a few days and the animals in a few weeks.

The land part at the left hand side has filter material for drainage and on top pieces of peat, red clay, slate fragments (both to add some minerals) and then some terrarium soil. A few pieces of gravel added for visual continuity with the other parts of the tank.




























The soil for the water and sump plants is sand with some gravel and pieces of peat. Underneath a handfull of red clay and slate fragments.




























I made a small change in the set up of the branches and the trees. In stead of a large horizontal trunk at the back of the tank above the water I use a much thinner liana now. This way the tank looks a bit lighter and less filled up.

The last time I filled the tank with tap water I measured what net amount of water goes into the tank. The following pictures show the tank with 0 gallons (just the water in the sand), 24 gallons/90 litres, 48/180, 72/270 and the last one 90 gallons/340 litres. 
I plan to vary the water level between 26 – 80 gallons (100 and 300 litres).














































Still to do:
-	Sliding glass with a ventilation strip
-	Pinewood at the outside
-	Adding small self made lianas

A large picture of the tank as it is now. The water will be much clearer tomorrow!


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

great progress, kinda was nerve wrecking to see the water rise and not knowing if the glass will hold nice job on that flooding option, i can only imagine how that is going to look once its grown in
i really like the "river look" you achieved in the last image! cant wait to see more progress


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

A quick update.

For ventilation I glued 10mm pieces (5/12”) of tube (from the misting system) together. It is sturdy and from a bit more distance it looks very neat.










Yesterday I transferred the main fish tank (plants, fish and shrimps) and the four frogs, all from my old large tank.
The photographs are not that great because of the strong light from outside and because I haven’t cleaned the windows yet (to avoid more stress for the animals).



















I haven’t bought any new plants, so it looks rather ugly, but at least the frogs have shelter.











Everything above the mesh is just there as an optical illusion. I added some plastic plants to make it a bit more real, without the difficulty of getting live plants growing well.











Some more interior shots. For some reason the reflection of the lights shows far more in photographs than in real life…





































View from the right hand side.



















All together I am rather pleased how things turn out, but I’ll have to work on getting the right plants at the right place!
And as always – I am happy to know what you think about. Critical comment is key to get better ideas!


----------



## klawfran3 (Jun 26, 2017)

This is gorgeous!
My main question is how you're preventing the wood from warping due to the moisture/humidity?

You did an absolutely fantastic job. What frog species is in there?


----------



## Jbenedicta (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes, please post some pictures of the frogs. What species are you keeping? How many? 

How are you going to clean the glass? How do you access the filters for cleaning?

Coolest build!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

klawfran3 said:


> This is gorgeous!
> My main question is how you're preventing the wood from warping due to the moisture/humidity?
> 
> You did an absolutely fantastic job. What frog species is in there?


Thanks for the compliments!
I sawed every look-through out of the large sheets of plywood the tank is made of. Then I epoxy-ed them on the inside and covered the look-throughs with sheets of glass. That way I feel there is little chance of warping.
What helps here is that the moisture in the Netherlands, esp in the house, never gets low. That way the outside and inside stay in balance.

As for the frogs: they are remnants of former groups. Not so much a multi-species tank on purpose...
There is a female Mantella expectata, part of a group of 4 I bought in 1999, a Hyloxalus azureiventris I bought in 2010 and a pair of Mannophryne trinitatis.

I want to make sure the tank gets well through the next few months and then I'll decide what frogs to put in. I hope to find some more Mannophryne, otherwise it will problably the azureiventris.


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Jbenedicta said:


> Yes, please post some pictures of the frogs. What species are you keeping? How many?
> 
> How are you going to clean the glass? How do you access the filters for cleaning?
> 
> Coolest build!


Thanks! The frogs are now well hidden, apart from the azureiventris. I hope to make pictures soon.

I will clean the glass with natural (ecological) vinegar and under water with a algae scraper. Nothing fancy.
I can access the filter (there is only one; the other flow is just a pump) by removing a top stone and the pulling out the top of the filter. It is hidden from view by the tree.


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

Great job, Greetings from Costa Rica

Pura vida !!!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Muchas gracias Jose! 

A visit to your country was a great inspiration for the hobby and for the ideas behind this tank. In which part of CR do you live?


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

near the volcano Poas

is curious, one of your projects is the main inspiration for my current project

when you return to costa rica, we can know great places


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

jose cubero said:


> near the volcano Poas
> 
> is curious, one of your projects is the main inspiration for my current project
> 
> when you return to costa rica, we can know great places


hi Jose,

We are thinking about returning to CR in a few years - some ideas would be welcome!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

This week I finished the casing (if that is the right word).
As it was:









The casing has to fit in with the styling of the other furniture like this one.
De ombouw moet qua stijl passen bij het andere meubilair, zoals deze boekenkast.









And this is the result – after some simple bookshelves my first selfmade piece of furniture!









The hand of the amateur in full glory (not really professional standard, but I like it ;-)









Some sawdust is still there.









The upper part hides all gear and tubing, but with a simple step-up I can reach everything.









As seen from the living room.









I’d like to know what you think!


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

I think it's marvelous!
Now that the finish and molding are in place it's really impressive. Don't rest on your laurels, keep us posted as it grows in, Please.


----------



## AOA (Jan 19, 2017)

the living room view is stunning. superb craftsmanship and attention to detail. A build to remember. Let us all watch it grow.

Cheers
JD


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback!


A few weeks ago I bought some more landplants. Today I found a couple of very nice lianas. The large, thick one will be the epiphyte branch (bromelias, orchids, a fern or two); the others will be kept mainly unplanted.
I will cover the large one entirely in epoxy to keep it well for a long time. The others will just be treated at the ends, which tend to get the wettest.
The pictures show the first ideas of how to put them. Feedback is welcome!

As soon as everything is permanent placed, I will add a basking lamp for the future lizards as well as a large 40W led spot.

Some branches:


















Some details:


















In total:


----------



## MikeL. (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks great, what lizards will you be keeping?


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks! Not sure yet, I am think about Anolis sagrei. Because of the mesh in the top (6mm x 6mm) the lizards shouldn't be too small...


----------



## VERN-O (Oct 30, 2017)

WOW...if this doesn't inspire everyone here I would be shocked.....very nice. I enjoyed the detailed pics throughout the process. Kudos to you


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Vern!

Be carefull – frogs crossing.
They have no fear of heights…








Mannophryne trinitatis

















H. azureiventris

I put epoxy on the largest branch and put terrarium soil in to it to avoid any shining.









The structure of the branch is still viewable, although not as nice as it was. 


























I am still looking for a Ficus panama to grow against the back wall.

The space above the water part is rather filled now, but I like the look.










An overview. 









As allways – comments and directions for further improvements welcome!


----------



## Esmi (Oct 28, 2017)

looks stunning!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

After six weeks another update. Apart from some new inhabitants there is not much changed. Mostly photographs of the things I enjoy every day.
The camera with a macro lens is always at hand – no formal tripod and flash pictures.
There are so many images that I grouped them into three: plants, frogs and lizards. I’ll start with the frogs.









The grant old lady Mantella expectata; she is as old as my earliest tank from 1998. 









The Hyloxalus azureiventris is doing a hanging bridge tour through the canopy…


I bought four more of these lovely frogs. A few shots:




























They are even evolving into glass frogs…










It even looks like some kind of space walk.




















And the newest development, hopefully showing how they feel at home:




















And the good old Mannyphrone trinitatis:



















At dusk










And with some new fellow.


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

I also bought a couple of Anolis sagrei from my trusted frog supplier – a nice lizard from the Caribbean and large enough not to escape, small enough not to eat frogs…
These are hardy animals and I installed a UV/warming light to accomodate their needs.


The female:



















And the male, dressed to impress…


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Some of the floral beauty. Some of the flowers were already there when I bought the plants; I hope the will prosper in their new enviroment and bring more flowers in the future…
And a collection of lovely leaves. The wonder of nature’s diversity!






















































































































A survivor from my former tank. After a year of no growth it doubled its length in a few weeks!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

And finally some shots from the water part and a shot of the entire tank:




























I hope you enjoyed the update – even when there were way too many photos…


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

A general update – January 2018! 

First some Anolis shots:





































Fascinating plants:





























A Hyloxalus azureiventris male was looking for a place to put his young. He didn’t want to put it in the general water part, probably because of the fish. An emergency unit was accepted. 



















And some new rivalries and mating calls…


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

During a couple of weeks I removed about 8 liters / 2 gallons of water every day, lowering the water level. The original water height on the right hand side was a bit more than 10cm / 4”. At about half of that the fishes didn’t enter this zone anymore.

There are still parts of shallow water.










Much to the delight of the Mannophryne




















The overflow from the right hand side into the remaining body of water.










There is still a small stream of water returning from the filter.










View from a low angle.


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

wimvanvelzen said:


> During a couple of weeks I removed about 8 liters / 2 gallons of water every day, lowering the water level. The original water height on the right hand side was a bit more than 10cm / 4”. At about half of that the fishes didn’t enter this zone anymore.
> 
> There are still parts of shallow water.
> 
> ...


Thats fantastic, so your still going to have the depth of the water changing from time to time? 

Sent from my CUBOT CHEETAH 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

I plan to have a rainy season in about May. 
The temperature (outside) and the amount of light will increase, so that would be a nice moment. 

I still hope to get some plants to flower now they are emersed, but they are probably still too small. May be next year...


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

wimvanvelzen said:


> I plan to have a rainy season in about May.
> The temperature (outside) and the amount of light will increase, so that would be a nice moment.
> 
> I still hope to get some plants to flower now they are emersed, but they are probably still too small. May be next year...


Sounds amazing  with a rainy season... Would that make it possible to house treefrogs..... Providing temps etc are correct...?


Sent from my CUBOT CHEETAH 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wekkerton (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi Wim, have the rains hit the tank yet 😉?


----------

